# 3 weeks cycle



## alexvega (Nov 1, 2005)

hi people , what do you think about 3 weeks /testosterone cycle 500mg/w


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 1, 2005)

This makes about as much sense as me standing on a dime and looking down to see whether I can see 8 cents still. 

How about thumbs down. Tell me what three weeks of test is going to do for you. You'll be stopping about the time it starts to take effect. Just eat more for your anabolic cycle.


----------



## LAM (Nov 1, 2005)

unless you have serious issues with HPTA recovery I don't see the point of any less than 6 weeks (using short esters)


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 1, 2005)

is this a joke?


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

alexvega said:
			
		

> hi people , what do you think about 3 weeks /testosterone cycle 500mg/w


6-8 weeks is a short cycle for long esters ( Test E, Cypo and sustanon)

From my experience I believe anything less than 6 weeks is a waste of time.....only a *tiny minority *of people respond well to 2-4 week cycles.....and they usually do several back to back....ie 3 on then 3 off....then repeat. 
I have tried this but don't recommend it at all.........do 8 weeks of Test 500mg a week, that is short enough.


----------



## alexvega (Nov 1, 2005)

*uggg*



			
				LAM said:
			
		

> unless you have serious issues with HPTA recovery I don't see the point of any less than 6 weeks (using short esters)


hey bro what this means : 
issues with HPTA recovery


----------



## alexvega (Nov 1, 2005)

*ummmm*



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 6-8 weeks is a short cycle for long esters ( Test E, Cypo and sustanon)
> 
> From my experience I believe anything less than 6 weeks is a waste of time.....only a *tiny minority *of people respond well to 2-4 week cycles.....and they usually do several back to back....ie 3 on then 3 off....then repeat.
> I have tried this but don't recommend it at all.........do 8 weeks of Test 500mg a week, that is short enough.


the problem is that i have shots just for 3 weeks,  but like you say sostenon is  short sters i can get sostonen for the next 3 weeks. 
what do you think?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Nov 1, 2005)

alexvega said:
			
		

> the problem is that i have shots just for 3 weeks,  but like you say sostenon is  short sters i can get sostonen for the next 3 weeks.
> what do you think?


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

alexvega said:
			
		

> the problem is that i have shots just for 3 weeks,  but like you say sostenon is  short sters i can get sostonen for the next 3 weeks.
> what do you think?


I think you should wait until you have all the stuff you need...
4000mg sost and also enough Nolvadex for PCT and 10mg a day while on cycle if needed....about 140 pills at 10mg each.
Once you have all this then you can start your cycle.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 1, 2005)

sust has very little short esters in it....IMO that would be a waste to take it for 3 weeks...if you want a short cycle do test prop for 4-6 weeks....6 being the better short cycle.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 1, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> sust has very little short esters in it....IMO that would be a waste to take it for 3 weeks...if you want a short cycle do test prop for 4-6 weeks....6 being the better short cycle.


Very true and a great thought for the thread starter


----------



## alexvega (Nov 3, 2005)

there is not problem i have a lot of novaldex i got from my job, 
so when i have to take it , what weeks . lat cycle,started 1 week before finish the cycle,

by the way should i stir enanthato with testoviron?
it works better!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 3, 2005)

alexvega said:
			
		

> by the way should i stir enanthato with testoviron?
> it works better!


Aren't these both a testesterone. I know the enanthato is Test Enanthate. I'm not sure what you mean by stir unless that means mixing the two together. I'd say mix them and inject a total of 500 mg/ew for 8-10 weeks.


----------



## alexvega (Nov 3, 2005)

*hhh*



			
				Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Aren't these both a testesterone. I know the enanthato is Test Enanthate. I'm not sure what you mean by stir unless that means mixing the two together. I'd say mix them and inject a total of 500 mg/ew for 8-10 weeks.


yes iam sorry i wanted to say mix , use both .


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 3, 2005)

to keep things simple I would just shoot 500mg of one ester....I don't see the point to mixing esters of the same drug.


----------



## alexvega (Nov 4, 2005)

*yyyy*



			
				TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> to keep things simple I would just shoot 500mg of one ester....I don't see the point to mixing esters of the same drug.


why? 
because i just have a few ampules of enant tes.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 4, 2005)

The benefit of using a long ester is less frequent injections. The benefit of a short ester like propionate is so that its in full swing quickly and doesn't have to build up in your system like enanthate or cypionate. I don't see any point to shooting a short and long ester at the same time. I used to really like the idea of shooting sust, but the only good way to use it in order to benefit from the shorter esters in it is to do EOD injections. So what I'm saying is there is no benefit to using two different test esters at one time unless its just to jump start the cycle with a short ester and I don't even like that idea....that is where orals come into play. ANYWAY since its very obvious that you want to run something short and sweet I would do 150mg EOD test propionate for no less than 4 weeks preferably 6 weeks. Otherwise you need to run a longer ester like enanthate for a minimum of 8 weeks to get the benefits out of it. I would say get what you need to do the correct cycle. A couple amps of anything is not going to cut the mustard here Alex.


----------



## alexvega (Nov 6, 2005)

*ummm*



			
				TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> The benefit of using a long ester is less frequent injections. The benefit of a short ester like propionate is so that its in full swing quickly and doesn't have to build up in your system like enanthate or cypionate. I don't see any point to shooting a short and long ester at the same time. I used to really like the idea of shooting sust, but the only good way to use it in order to benefit from the shorter esters in it is to do EOD injections. So what I'm saying is there is no benefit to using two different test esters at one time unless its just to jump start the cycle with a short ester and I don't even like that idea....that is where orals come into play. ANYWAY since its very obvious that you want to run something short and sweet I would do 150mg EOD test propionate for no less than 4 weeks preferably 6 weeks. Otherwise you need to run a longer ester like enanthate for a minimum of 8 weeks to get the benefits out of it. I would say get what you need to do the correct cycle. A couple amps of anything is not going to cut the mustard here Alex.


 

let try to understand you.
sost its short sters right?
tes enat is lon ster ?


ok 
i´m clear.



but again , the thing is  now i have 5 ampoules of test enan 250/each

but tocontinue the cycle i will need to buy sost because there is no way to get more test enant.
thats the point.
i hope  be  clear.
thanks lot


----------



## Mudge (Nov 6, 2005)

Sustanon is 4 esters, long and short. If you only have 5 amps I'd save them, or I wouldn't cycle at all. If it was your very last cycle though, then why not use them, sure.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 6, 2005)

How many amps of sust do you have? You can shoot 1 amp a week but its a very low dose for a weeks time and its going to probably equal more sides with your test all over the map....you should do it 1 amp every 3 days or EOD....The test E can be ran at 250mg a week for 500 would be better unless you are alittle guy.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 6, 2005)

Sustanon is 4 esters, 1 short, 2 med and 1 long.  Also I see a point of using both Test E and Prop at the beginning of a cycle to kick start it and also being used at the end of a cycle instead of coming straight off. Why not use the last three weeks of a cycle with prop and then go immediately into PCT. All of the above makes sense to me. 

I think I need to spend more time researching gear as I have nothing else to do. By the middle of summer of next year I will be very schooled at Gear. 


Tough


----------



## alexvega (Nov 7, 2005)

*hhh*



			
				TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> How many amps of sust do you have? You can shoot 1 amp a week but its a very low dose for a weeks time and its going to probably equal more sides with your test all over the map....you should do it 1 amp every 3 days or EOD....The test E can be ran at 250mg a week for 500 would be better unless you are alittle guy.


hi people ,i have 4 amps test enan 250mg /each.

and the sost  i have open the store, many i can buy 5 0r 10 .
but .
i need star the next week to be fine on 25 december last week of december.

thanks


----------



## alexvega (Nov 7, 2005)

*hii*



			
				Mudge said:
			
		

> Sustanon is 4 esters, long and short. If you only have 5 amps I'd save them, or I wouldn't cycle at all. If it was your very last cycle though, then why not use them, sure.


hi Mr Mudge. i not understan you the last part, but today i have english class, ny teacher can help me. 
thanks 
i need to star my cycle rush.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 7, 2005)

alexvega said:
			
		

> hi Mr Mudge. i not understan you the last part, but today i have english class, ny teacher can help me.
> thanks
> i need to star my cycle rush.


Ok lets start over. You have amps of Sus and 4 amps of Testesterona 250. You can get more sus but not Test 250. 
So hold on to the Test and use some other time.

I want you to do this. Your going to need 16 amps of Sus. 

1 amp on Mondays and 1 amp on thursdays. This will be 500 mg every week for 8 weeks which is the best cycle for a beginner. Don't worry about the 4 esters as there not going to be any benefit to you knowing. 

Now when the time comes for your 2nd cycle you make sure you only use Testesterona 250 and you will do it the same way. No more sus in the future. Pass this on to your teacher and tell him to be you lifting partner. you going to need one you are going to be so strong. 


Tough


----------



## alexvega (Nov 8, 2005)

hi thanks for the help. 
ihave a nother option. HGH. its for 40 days if  i use 3 UI /.
what do u all think?
thanks


----------



## alexvega (Nov 8, 2005)

*thanks*



			
				Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Ok lets start over. You have amps of Sus and 4 amps of Testesterona 250. You can get more sus but not Test 250.
> So hold on to the Test and use some other time.
> 
> I want you to do this. Your going to need 16 amps of Sus.
> ...


 

hi bro this is my 2nd cycle , yhe first this year, my last cycle, i weas run enan test 500/w 4 10weeks. it works very good, but the idea for sust don´like me so mcuch.
may be its not so strong.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 8, 2005)

alexvega said:
			
		

> hi bro this is my 2nd cycle , yhe first this year, my last cycle, i weas run enan test 500/w 4 10weeks. it works very good, but the idea for sust don´like me so mcuch.
> may be its not so strong.


As I said if you already have a lot of sus then use it. If you don't then use Test Enanthate or Test Cypo. Fuck The HGH to expensive.


----------



## alexvega (Nov 9, 2005)

yes the HGH cost here 200USD.
 a lot of money.
but today i fun it 3 amp more of test enant.

i think i can get 3 more. maybe my cycle will be for 6 weeks.
thanks a lot, u all the members


----------



## Mudge (Nov 9, 2005)

alexvega said:
			
		

> hi thanks for the help.
> ihave a nother option. HGH. its for 40 days if  i use 3 UI /.
> what do u all think?
> thanks



Waste of money, if you can't do 6 months dont do it - and it wont give you much in the way of results anyway.

Spend your money on food first, worry about gear later IMO.


----------



## GFR (Nov 9, 2005)

alexvega said:
			
		

> yes the HGH cost here 200USD.
> a lot of money.
> but today i fun it 3 amp more of test enant.
> 
> ...



alexvega...come on bro....this is not that f-ing hard..


Just do a frigging 8 or 10 week cycle of Test!!!!
250mg 2x a week...
Test cyponate,  test enenthate or Sustanon...

Basic cycle 101


----------



## ag-guys (Nov 10, 2005)

you'll just shut down your system and wont get much of a result

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## alexvega (Nov 10, 2005)

*hhh*



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> alexvega...come on bro....this is not that f-ing hard..
> 
> 
> Just do a frigging 8 or 10 week cycle of Test!!!!
> ...


why do you said 8 0 10 weeks>?
thanks


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 10, 2005)

alexvega said:
			
		

> why do you said 8 0 10 weeks>?
> thanks


\Alex do i have to visit you and hit you upside the head with a fucking burrito. 
Do either a 8 week cycle or a 10 week cycle. Just pick ONE and do Tesat enanthate only @ 500 mg each week. 
Now if you teacher does not understand what I said, Bury the fucker in your next batch of masa for Tamales




PT


----------



## alexvega (Nov 11, 2005)

*jajjajajjjja*



			
				Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> \Alex do i have to visit you and hit you upside the head with a fucking burrito.
> Do either a 8 week cycle or a 10 week cycle. Just pick ONE and do Tesat enanthate only @ 500 mg each week.
> Now if you teacher does not understand what I said, Bury the fucker in your next batch of masa for Tamales
> 
> ...


jajajjajaja

course bro i understand what do you said-
i´m clear. 
but i ask why should i ll do 8 or 10 wks cycle. and not 6 
6weeks doesn´t work or what, give me argument.
thanks.
i just ask to my teacher english when you writte slang .
thanks u all


----------



## alexvega (Nov 11, 2005)

old man , how do you know we here in CR eat pork tamales.
jajjajajaj you make me laugh to much


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 12, 2005)

alexvega said:
			
		

> old man , how do you know we here in CR eat pork tamales.
> jajjajajaj you make me laugh to much


Alex the Test is going to take about three weeks to fully kick in. So if only on 6 weeks, your getting about 3 weeks out of your test. Do 8 weeks my friend. Then do your PCT and count the total number of weeks including PCT. Take off that amount of weeks and then do a 10 weeker. 

I want to inform you that your buying those Burrito's I'm going to hit you upside your head with if you don't listen.........Your cool bro.


----------



## GFR (Nov 12, 2005)

*My brain just exploded*


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 12, 2005)

Holy shit!!! This is like ESL for juicers....Except some weird ass practice test.  Reminds me of working in a clothing store close to a migrant camp in high school and having to explain denim sizes from metric to english in spanish...


----------



## alexvega (Nov 15, 2005)

jajajja 
OLD MAN . when should i ll start the pct 
week 7 ?
thanks 
idin`t understan about the burritos. jajja


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm falling out of my desk chair at work reading this.  It's like a bad abbott and costello skit.  Or if anyone here is an Ali G fan, it sounds like that.


----------



## alexvega (Nov 15, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> I'm falling out of my desk chair at work reading this. It's like a bad abbott and costello skit. Or if anyone here is an Ali G fan, it sounds like that.


hey bro go easy with me. 
try to explainme the thing more clear.
my native language is spanish.
do u understand this?


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 15, 2005)

LOL, I always love to read your threads, alexvega. I wish I could find time to visit San Jose again. Tough was saying you shouldn't eat the burritos because they are bad for your health. 6 weeks is too short to see good results. 10 weeks is better.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm not bustin alex, but it is funny as hell watching us translate back and forth.


----------



## alexvega (Nov 17, 2005)

Jajajajaja, well maybe this type of topics, help to me to improve my english.

i know the burritos is bad , it have so much pork fat.

and about the cycle. i just will do 8 weeks all depend the results that ill see in the 7 week
thanks u all.

Pirate do you came to Sj before. you saw the girls  merchandise ?.


----------



## alexvega (Nov 17, 2005)

*scientific argument*



			
				Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Alex the Test is going to take about three weeks to fully kick in. So if only on 6 weeks, your getting about 3 weeks out of your test. Do 8 weeks my friend. Then do your PCT and count the total number of weeks including PCT. Take off that amount of weeks and then do a 10 weeker.
> 
> I want to inform you that your buying those Burrito's I'm going to hit you upside your head with if you don't listen.........Your cool bro.


Hi bro do you have a scientific argument to explain this. 
why test hit me on week 3 .-
thanks


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Testosterone Cypionate, enanthanate both take a long time to get into your system and work.  It takes about three weeks for that slow acting testosterone to build up in your body to work good.  So if you only take it for three weeks, it will start to slowly go back out of your system and won't be enough in long enough to work.  That's why 8 weeks is better than 3 weeks


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 17, 2005)

I know that was a little bit of a simple explaination but I hope it explains it better for ya alex.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 17, 2005)

alexvega said:
			
		

> Pirate do you came to Sj before. you saw the girls  merchandise ?.


I spent a week in Costa Rica many years ago. I didn't get any girls, but I smoked a lot of local bud, tripped on LSD and mushrooms at a butterfly farm deep in the rainforest, and got overly geeked out on that pure cocaine you have in San Jose. I did see a few whore-houses, where I imagine the "girls merchandise" is, but I didn't partake. Why does everyone honk their horns so much in San Jose? Maybe it just seemed that way to me.


----------



## alexvega (Nov 17, 2005)

thanks u all ill be back the Monday thanks again for explainme the cycle work path


----------



## alexvega (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi people. finally i got all stuff for my 8 weeks  cycle.

but let me ask one thing.
when i have to start to take the nolva?
 my pct should be start in week  ?
thanks u all


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 22, 2005)

alexvega said:
			
		

> Hi people. finally i got all stuff for my 8 weeks cycle.
> 
> but let me ask one thing.
> when i have to start to take the nolva?
> ...


start it three weeks after your last injection of Test


----------



## alexvega (Nov 22, 2005)

*hhh*



			
				Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> start it three weeks after your last injection of Test


How much should i take 
it coul be at the begning of the 4 week cycle


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 22, 2005)

no, don't start taking Nolva until 2 weeks after your LAST shot.  Not at the beginning.


----------



## GFR (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 23, 2005)

alexvega said:
			
		

> How much should i take
> it coul be at the begning of the 4 week cycle


Tell me what your going to use. Clomid, Nolva....What?


----------



## alexvega (Nov 23, 2005)

*jajjaja*



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


i know what do you mean. 
soorrry i dint understand the direcctions.
jjajajajja


----------



## alexvega (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi people , i have tamoxifeno,( novaldex ) i guess!

well tamoxipheno.

thanks for the help,
yes i know 2 or 3 weeks after my last shoot of test.
thanks u all


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 23, 2005)

alexvega said:
			
		

> Hi people , i have tamoxifeno,( novaldex ) i guess!
> 
> well tamoxipheno.
> 
> ...




Starting 12-14 days after last injection:

Week 1: 60mgs a day
2: 40mgs a day
3: 40mgs a day
4:  20mgs a day


----------



## alexvega (Nov 24, 2005)

PW 
thanks a lot


----------

